# Looking for webalizer equivalent



## 5amYan (Jun 19, 2002)

Subject says it.

Any ideas?


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

How about this:
http://awstats.sourceforge.net/

Gram


----------



## 5amYan (Jun 19, 2002)

It's in Perl, so it runs anywhere Perl is supported.


----------

